# Rosette Display Hanger



## Allweathers (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi all 

What do you do with your rosettes ? I found this website displayyourrosettes.com 
Great rosettes display hanger


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I sellotape them to the wall lol


----------



## rosejam14 (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought cork pinboards cheap and have them pinned to it in my tackroom


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I mounted two fancy radiator covers into my wall and hang the rosettes on there


----------

